# Pictures of my tanks, and my huge mistake



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I filled my 2nd tank today. Then I realized that I didn't leave room to hang hte filter on the back of the tank. And I don't have room to pull the tank out 5" because then the 2nd tank would be in front of the front bay window, which I don't want to do. So now I have to put one of hte tanks in my foyer and one either on the left wall or diagonally where those tanks are now.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

oh no, lol, I hate it when I do stuff like that


nice tanks! are those all artificial plants?


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

They're all artificial. I was thinking of going with a couple real, but a friend, who happens to maintain tanks for a living, just talked me out of it today, until I have more experience.

So now I have to drain both and move them about. It will not be a whole lot of fun...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

No offense to your friend, but he gave you bad advice. There are plenty of plant species that are super easy to care for, and will grow well in a low-light environment (ie, a tank without specialized lighting). Java Fern, Wisteria, Java Moss, Anubias...all great plants that do well in low-light environments.

Put live plants in your aquariums; your fish will be much healthier for it, and you get the satisfaction of helping another thing grow.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah I think I enjoy seeing my plants grow and change more than watching the fish swim


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Leave where they are and get a canister filter instead. Only about 2-3" needed for canisters.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I have an aquaclean 110/500 for each of them, unfortunately while I don't have room for that on the back for anything, that configuration doesn't allow for it to be moved out at all.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Place the filter on the side. Canisters allow the hose/s to be plaed on the side as well, and you wouldn't even need to mess with the hood.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I have no hood on hte black one, I need to make one. I was looking at putting it on the side but it would interfere with the lighting. When I make the hood I plan to do something about the lights.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a canister may be your only way out. A canister with hose placed on the side will not interfere with anything. Sell the AC110 and get a Eheim Classic 2217.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I know this may sound odd, but do you think that you can put the filter on the side of the tank instead of the back?

And definitely get some real plants, they are lovely. I have wisteria and swords. The wisteria is great because you can trim it and move the trimmed piece to another place and it will root there!!! Its an easy way to fill your tank (and other tanks) with bright green plants!


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I put the filter on the side for now, but if I do that, I need something different for lighting. Which may be possible if I do something different with a hood. However for decorative purposes, I don't like how they look together. My living is more modern, so I think the black one will look better in the living room, and the other in the den, which has a beachy theme.


----------

